# Feds Raid Meridian Online Supplement Retailer Bodybuilding.com



## Arnold (Jun 27, 2011)

Feds Raid Meridian Online Supplement Retailer Bodybuilding.com FDA says Bodybuilding.com has illegally sold supplements with steroids BY BILL ROBERTS Investigators raided this warehouse as they searched for evidence that Bodybuilding.com had violated federal drug laws. Thursday’s raid followed a two-year criminal investigation into the company and corporate officers, including founder Ryan DeLuca, by the U.S. [...]

*Read More...*


----------

